# 2 Strikes I am out with my TCR (Long Story)



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Last week while on a group training ride I noticed the sound of a creak coming from my new TCR 1 Composite frame. I had already had it replaced 3 months ago with a crack. I check the front wheel cause the sound is coming from the front end. It is tight so I do the usual inspection of where my other frame cracked sure enough there it is a crack in the same exact spot. 

So I take my TCR 1 to my Giant dealer and wait for the rep to come in. He just shakes his head in disbelief. I explain to the shop owner that I if at all possible I would like to exchange the bike for something else. He says sure just need the rep to come in and say OK to the warranty. Rep comes in and is in shock that the only 2 cracked TCR frames he has ever seen are mine. 

Wait a week while the rep talks to Giant. Find out today Giant will not warranty the frame. Giant is saying that they have not had any warranty claims for cracking that was not crash related. They are saying it looks like I am damaging the frame from how I carry the bike. My Yakima Steelheads I guess are carbon killers. Whatever!!!!! I had this bike on the car less than 10 times for 10-20 minute trips. I can't see that cracking the frame. 

So I guess this means my TCR will become a decorative piece something to hang on my wall. The LBS gave me the number to call Giant directly and plead my case but he says don't get my hopes up they will push the crash replacement program on me.

Time for Steel.....


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Try taking Giant to your small claims court. The frame is not expensive enough to get a lawyer and is cheap enough to go to most small claim courts.


----------

